# La Flor De La Isabela Tabacalera Coronas Cigar Review - The Manila Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I read somewhere that Tabacalera defines what the "Manila Cigar" is supposed to be. I can now understand why. There are obviously more expensive ...

Read the full review here: La Flor De La Isabela Tabacalera Coronas Cigar Review - The Manila Cigar


----------

